# ExoticMaximus Log:



## ConstDinoC7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi there folks.

So after a few months of using a simple watercooling i decided to turn to a full watercooling.
As i saying simple watercooling i mean that i cooled down only the CPU. But now i decided to cool almost everything like: CPU/HDD/SB/NB/Vregs/VGA. (For RAM i think it doesn't really matters. Im goin to use air cooling on those anyway).
The new W/C will be dual.

Anyway the old loop looked like this one below:



I wanted to include the motherboard in the loop with the default Fusion block but was really crappy. 

Current W/C includes: Alphacool NeXXos CPU Waterblock/Alphacool Reservoir/XSPC 240mm Radiator and a Danger Den Pump. All the fittings are Alphacool.

And now we move on to the new system.
I boxed again my Computer components just to take the picture i didn't bought them now. 
A picture of all the components goin to be used:


The only wrong with this picture is the radiators. They are Swiftech which i had issues with the holes. They replaced with 4x120mm Koolance and 1x120mm Koolance.
Also the current sound card its not goin to be use because of the drivers. Nightmare?  (Replacing with ASUS Xonar)
Also the Power Supply it's goin to be replaced with Corsair.
All the components i changed im goin to sell them soon.
 Also the white Danger Den box contain a dual hard drive cooler.
But they didn't include a line in the middle and my case can't fit it there.(It takes 2 5.25)
Sell this one also. 
Also the 2 white Koolance boxes are radiator mounting brackets which i realised that im not goin to use them? 

The new WC includes: Koolance 4870X2 GPU Water Blocks
                                2 Swiftech MCP655-B Pumps
                                2 Koolance Inline 240mm V2
                                2 Innovatek HDM-L Dampening boxes. (For HDDS. I still waiting for those but you can see Attachment: )

                                2 Koolance Radiators. (1 4x120mm and 1 1x120mm)
                                EK CPU Waterblock SB/NB/Vregs.(Everything on it's way) Attachments:
  

Computer Components are:
Aplus Black Pearl Case. (It's my third one for many reasons)
ASUS Maximus Extreme
Intel Core 2 Quad 9300 2.5 GHz
ASUS 4870X2 Crossfire X
WD Raptor 80GB (System),1 WD 1TB (Games/Storage)
Crucial Ballistix 4GB DD3 1600MHz
Corsair HX1000 Power Supply (It's not the one in the picture. In the picture is a Thermaltake 1500W which im goin to sale)
Cooling Fans: I choosed 8 Xigmatek 120mm White LED i found them very cool 
Lite-On DVD-RW.
RAM Cooling: 

I need 30 nozzles for the dual loop. 
I will keep you guys soon updated with a bunch of pics. Stay tuned.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 12, 2010)

it seems you are building a cooling factory! lol
I 'll keep an eye on this!

Good luck with all of this.... you'll need it!


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Step 1 Complete. Motherboard is Ready. 


 

Mobo is much much sweeter now without the stock crappy block.

Enjoy.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice work, I can't wait to see the rest


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 12, 2010)

I see you finaly found the way to install the southbridge waterblock!


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hahahahaha yeah 

Hard disk waterblocks also recieved today but im thinking to upgrade the 500 to 1Tb. Just confused for that.


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Step 2 Complete. VGA's ready. 

Who need's dual slot anyway?

4870X2 Evolved!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 12, 2010)

I like what I'm seeing!!!! Moar pics! Looks great so far!


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Part 3. HDD'S in place. 


I have to change those nozzles they are 1/4 ID.

Enjoy.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I like what I'm seeing!!!! Moar pics! Looks great so far!



agree.... more pics please!


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Be patient boys.  

More pics coming now.


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Custom Plate for the Reservoirs.

Simple piece of Aluminum.

     

Enjoy.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 12, 2010)

that custom plate looks real nice!

keep it up


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Feb 12, 2010)

And more photos for complainers. 

         

8 Xigmatek 120mm Fans i love them.

Enjoy.


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Feb 12, 2010)

@copenhagen69

Thanks buddy.


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Feb 13, 2010)

What do you guys think about the nozzles i selected?

Im waiting your opinions.



I need 4 angle ones for the inside of the hard drive boxes because the included ones are 1/4 ID.

The 2 more angle ones for the VGA's and the other ones for the rest.

Also the 4-slot for the VGA's and the hose clamps.


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Feb 22, 2010)

And i'm back after many days waiting some of my orders to arrive.
First one came today.
So i finally decided to go with Enermax Revolution 85+ 1050W PSU. 

 

Assemble started  

First Shots


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Mar 4, 2010)

Back after a few days. 

So radiators arrived and are placed in. The top quad cost me 5 hours to figure out how to drill correct the holes. Cause on my old A+ case i drilled 4 times wrong  but as you can see now 

Waiting opinions suggestions

Im waiting now the bay tanks + some extensions for the front buttons and LED's
BTW the power supply is so straight only with 4 screws 

Pictures:


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Apr 10, 2010)

Sooooooooo im back after a few weeks with major updates.

So. I changed the entire loop. I changed the 1/2 tubing to 1/4 tubing for many reasons.

I changed the pumps face with an EK-D5-X-TOP REV 2 so i can choose whatever size tubing i want.

My second graphics card block got broken and im waiting for a replacement to install the second 4870X2.

Also bought a ASUS D2X Sound Card and maked a 24pin cable because the power supply one cant fit behind the side panel because there's no space.

The current aluminum plate will be placed opposite behind the middle plate so all the cables can be hidden here.

The only problems im facing now is that sound card. Is so long and is connected with PCI-Express and the case is BTX so the butt of the card is facing down. I have to do something with it.

Completely forgot to mention that i bought bay reservoirs though

Im all blah blah. Pictures:


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 10, 2010)

ConstDinoC7 said:


> What do you guys think about the nozzles i selected?
> 
> Im waiting your opinions.
> 
> ...



Almost $200.00 for nozzles? 
I guess if your going to go the way you are for cooling, you should go with the best. I love the way this is coming together


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Apr 10, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Almost $200.00 for nozzles?
> I guess if your going to go the way you are for cooling, you should go with the best. I love the way this is coming together



The current post is very old  Tubes was too big i prefer the smaller ones


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 10, 2010)

ConstDinoC7 said:


> The current post is very old  Tubes was too big i prefer the smaller ones



I'm using 3/8 ID x 1/2 OD myself


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Apr 10, 2010)

What's done before with the 1/2 ID tubing.

I couldn't connect the graphics card cables at all and many other problems.


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 10, 2010)

Lol, I can see why you decided to change tubing size. Getting cramped in there...


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Apr 10, 2010)

I think the current one is much more sexy 

But not finished


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Finally!!* The second block for the second 4870X2 recieved. It took so long because of the problem with the volcano around Europe..

Anyway. I finally decided to make a custom plate at the back so the power supply's fan look down not up.
The stock plate has places to install 2 80mm fans. Here i will draw the ROG Logo oO.
The new plate gets finished tomorrow or Saturday not sure yet because of work..

Also i have to do something with that tubing that goes down directly from the big hole i don't like it. Maybe i drill a hole later.

Pictures. Enjoy. 


  
  


Im open to suggestions


----------

